# Lacrosse boots



## little rascal (Oct 11, 2022)

Bought these at Dunhams sports.
Only pair, didn’t have a Lacrosse nothing in the store. Year and a half later, a leak. Mailed Lacrosse, they said, try and take it up with the store. If not, we will take them in and evaluate. Said they were warranty up to two years.? If defective get a credit in store from Lacrosse store and their boots are high!
Took to Dunhams and they credited back to card. So glad they stood up for that! Bought a lot of crap there!
Heres a pic of the flashlight shining through where the neoprene seperated from the armor weld boot.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 14, 2022)

Those look like the Aerolite boots. The most comfortable rubber boot I've worn. You must have gotten a bad pair or something. If you keep them out of the sun and don't try to pull them over two pair of socks, they should have lasted awhile. Glad they made them right for you, their normally a good boot.


----------



## dixiecutter (Oct 14, 2022)

Lacrosse keeps changing up their models, the two pair I had were the best item Ive ever put on my feet. But they keep getting discontinued. This last pair I have now I hate them. So I'll never touch lacrosse again. Other brands coming along now.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2022)

Only quality pair of rubber boots I've ever had, were LaCrosse Men's Big Chief Hip Waders. Bought a pair in the early 90s that I wore all over the place, and in some of the nastiest, rough swamps in my area, and they held up nicely. Toughest pair of boots I've ever owned. I've bought several pairs of knee high rubber boots over the years, and I'm lucky to get two years out of them. They always crack. Don't know what type of rubber they used way back then when they made those Big Chief Hip Waders, but if they made knee high boots out of the same material, that would be some awesome boots.


----------



## deersled (Nov 17, 2022)

Ive pretty much given up on the LaCrosse neoprene boots. For years, i wore the Alpha Burly Pro. Most comfortable boot ive ever wore. They just dont last. I put alot of miles on em chasing deer, turkeys and hogs every year. I cant get more than 2 full years and they start cracking and taking on water. Started out buying them years ago for $89, now they want $179+++. I just cant pay that every 2 years. Im trying out some from Academy ($89)!!!!! I think they are called Swamp Kings. Just as comfortable as the Alpha Burly, but Ive only been wearing them since October. I found a company called HISEA that, supposedly, has a lifetime warranty on boots. May be too good to be true. I havent tried em yet.


----------

